# Was für Boilies im Frühjahr?



## Manni1980 (21. März 2005)

Hi@all,

mich würde mal interessieren mit was für Boilies fischt ihr im Frühjahr? 

Diese Frage richtet sich rein an die Selbstdreher!

Benutzt ihr eher fischige, nussige, würzige oder sahnige Boilies?

Mit hohem, mittlerem oder geringem  Fettgehalt?

Mit hohem (>40%), mittlerem (20-30%) oder geringem (<20%) Proteingehalt?

Wie muss eurer Meinung nach ein Boilie fürs Frühjahr aufgebaut sein?


----------



## Brassencather (21. März 2005)

*AW: Was für Boilies im Frühjahr?*

Hi Manni ,
Also ich benutze morgen(wenn ich angeln geh) welche mit Kartoffelgeschmack, Erdbergeschmack und Nussgeschmack.Mit dem Fett- und Proteingehalt : frag mich nich
Hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen.
MG Brassencather


----------



## darth carper (21. März 2005)

*AW: Was für Boilies im Frühjahr?*

Ich werde dieses Jahr mit dem Birdfood rot - Mix von Successful Baits beginnen.
Als Flavour kommt Cassis von der Wassersportcentrale zum Einsatz.
Als ich meine Mixe noch selbst gemischt habe, habe ich immer auf einen Boilie mit geringem Fettgehalt und einer offenen Struktur geachtet. 
Fischmixe verwende ich nur im Sommer und Herbst wenn die Wassertemperaturen noch relativ hoch sind.


----------



## Quallenfischer (21. März 2005)

*AW: Was für Boilies im Frühjahr?*

Moin#h
Benutze Im Frühling welche mit Zimt oder Skopex-Geschmack.
Aber nach dem Protein oder Fettgehalt musste mich nich fragen:q.


----------



## BigBaitrunner (21. März 2005)

*AW: Was für Boilies im Frühjahr?*

Hallo,

Mir egal welche Geschmacksrichtung der Boilie hat !! wenn er passt dann fängt auch ein Mega Stinker im Winter !!!!!Aber ich verwende hauptsächlich nur Fischige Mixe oder auch Nussige !!! Auf den Fettgehlat schau ich nur darin das er nieeee über 40 & hat und das er aber auch nicht unter 20 & kommt. Also ich verwende ca. 28-35 % Fettgehalt !! Eine Offene Struktur finde ich ist im Winter auch sehr Wichtig, denn die Aromen sollten sich ja aus dem Boilie waschen !!!!!!!

lg BigBait


----------



## Manni1980 (21. März 2005)

*AW: Was für Boilies im Frühjahr?*

Hi BigBait,

da liegst du aber mit dem Fettgehalt sehr hoch, bei meinen Mixen liegt der Fettgehalt meistens zwischen 6-10%. Ich habe schon oft gelesen das man einen Fettgehalt >20% vermeiden soll. Vorallem kann sich das Aroma ja fast nicht auswaschen wenn die Boilies so fettig sind, Fett ist ja nicht wasserlöslich.


----------



## Soxl (21. März 2005)

*AW: Was für Boilies im Frühjahr?*

'n Abend,

ääääh, Frage: Ich hätte gern' gewusst, wie man eine Murmel mit 'nem Fettgehalt von 20 - 35 % rollt? Seid Ihr sicher, dass Ihr hier über den *Fett*gehalt diskutiert? 

Gruss, Soxl

PS: Meine Murmeln hatten meist so um die 5 % Fettanteil, im Spätherbst und Frühjahr möglichst noch weniger...


----------



## BigBaitrunner (21. März 2005)

*AW: Was für Boilies im Frühjahr?*

Hallo,

Hatte gestern bis 4 Uhr in der Früh ne Geburtstags Party bin erst um ca. 19 Uhr aufgestenden und hab mich nicht so richtig gespürt !! SORRY ! Der Fettgehalt kommt natürlich nich über 15 % weil wie schon Manni erwähnt hat Fett ja Wasserlöslich ist und sich dann Aromen nicht so leicht oder bzw. schwer auswaschen !!
Sorry nochmal fürs vorige Posting !!

lg BigBait


----------



## rainerle (22. März 2005)

*AW: Was für Boilies im Frühjahr?*

ähm, muss ich jetzt aber nicht verstehen BB - oder.

Wenig Fett, Protein ca 20-25%, Geschmack SCOPEX.


----------



## Baddy89 (22. März 2005)

*AW: Was für Boilies im Frühjahr?*

hmmm habe hier noch ne packung scopex liegen. 13,5% Protein 4,4% Fett. Werde die morgen mal ausprobieren.


----------



## rainerle (22. März 2005)

*AW: Was für Boilies im Frühjahr?*

das hört sich in jedem Fall nach Readies an, ich Tip mal auf Mosella. Na dann viel Spaß und Erfolg.


----------



## Manni1980 (22. März 2005)

*AW: Was für Boilies im Frühjahr?*

Schon mal danke an alle, leider war es nicht das was ich mir gewünscht hatte. Wie auch extra geschrieben galten diese Fragen eigentlich nur denen die ihre Boiliemixe selber zusammen stellen. Denn bei den meisten "günstigen" Fertigboilies steckt doch eigentlich immer die gleich Pampe dahinter, meistens nur andere Farbe und anderer Flavour. Der Mix ist bei den meisten immer der gleiche. Deswegen spielt es auch keine Rolle ob man da Fischig oder was anderes nimmt, vom Geschmack her sind sie gleich. Bis jetzt haben alle Top Secret Boilies an denen ich geknabbert habe gleich geschmeckt und zwar ziemlich arg nach Süßstoff und das war unabhängig ob es Nuss-, Leber, Honig, Pfirsich- und xxxBoilies waren.

Also noch mal im zweiten Anlauf und diesmal nur an diejenigen die ihre Mixe selber zusammenstellen. 

Wie sollte eurer Meinung nach ein Mix für das Frühjahr aufgebaut sein?

Ich weiß viele benutzen den gleichen Mix das ganze Jahr hindurch aber vielleicht hat der eine oder andere doch so seine Geheimwaffe für das Frühjahr.

Ich möchte jetzt auch nicht das einer seine kompletten Rezept verät. Mich würde einfach nur interessieren worauf ihr speziell achtet, welche Zutaten für euch ein "muss" sind und auf welche ihr im Frühjahjr auf jeden Fall verzichtet.


----------



## carp2000 (22. März 2005)

*AW: Was für Boilies im Frühjahr?*

Hallo Manni,

mach dir nicht so viele Gedanken. Nimm einen guten Mix, ich selbst habe immer einen guten Fischmix selbst gemacht, und fisch mit dem das ganze Jahr über. 
Wenn du einen guten Mix hast (guter Eigengeruch und Eigengeschmack), der frische und einwandfreie Zutaten enthält, fängst du dass ganze Jahr über. 

Ich selbst habe in den ersten Jahren auch immer neue Mixe probiert, je nach Jahreszeit, Gewässer usw. Das Ergebnis ist, dass man letztlich überhaupt keine Aussagen über die eingesetzten Mixe machen kann, weil sie ständig wechseln. Lieber einen vernünftigen Mix und den das ganze Jahr gefischt. Wenn du dann immer Aufzeichnungen beim Fischen machst, wann was gegangen ist, ergibt sich mit der Zeit auch ein festes bild, das dir sagt, wann der Mix geht und wann nicht. 
Und wie gesagt, ich war zum Schluss so weit, dass ich in 95% aller Fälle nur noch meinen Fischmix gefischt habe. Sollte der wirklich nicht funktionieren, dann hatte ich noch ein paar süße Murmeln dabei. Doch auch dann lag es i.d.R. nicht am Mix, sondern daran, dass meine Knödel allgemein in dem Gewässer nicht so funzten.
Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich ein Fan von steinharten Knödeln bin. Es reichte daher in der Regel, in oben beschriebenen Fällen entweder weichere Knödel oder aber Partikel zu nehmen.


Gruß

Thomas


----------

